# 3 Monitore Eyefinity - Anschlüsse?



## Elekted (26. August 2012)

*3 Monitore Eyefinity - Anschlüsse?*

Hallo liebe community 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Computer zusammengebaut und möchte nun 3 Monitore an ihm betreiben.
Da ich jedoch ein Anfänger bin was das betrifft, weiss ich nicht genau wie ich das anschliessen muss.
Also ich würde gerne Amd's eyefinity benutzen.
Nun hab ich als Graka 2x HD 6970 lightning edition mit je 2x DVI 2x mini Diplayports und 1x HDMI.
Die 3 Monitore sind Asus VS238H die jeweils 1x DVI 1x HDMI und 1x VGA Anschlüsse besitzen.
Nun ist meine Frage wie ich die Bildschirme nun am besten für Eyefinity anschliessen soll.
Wäre sehr dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. August 2012)

*AW: 3 Monitore Eyefinity - Anschlüsse?*

Einen der Monitore mußt du per Displayport anschließen.
Wenn du keinen Monitor mit DP hast dann brauchst du einen aktiven (mini)DP-->DVI/HDMI Adapter.


----------



## CSOger (26. August 2012)

*AW: 3 Monitore Eyefinity - Anschlüsse?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread.html


----------



## Elekted (27. August 2012)

*AW: 3 Monitore Eyefinity - Anschlüsse?*

Also soll kann ich jetzt 2 Monitore mit DVI verbinden und einen mit Displayort und einem aktiven Adapter?
Und wenn ja, sollte ich alle 3 monitore an die gleiche Grafikkarte anschliessen oder besser aufteilen?
Danke noch für dich schnelle Antwort


----------

